# Umbau ZR-Team -> Fully



## Chris-2995 (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit letztem Sommer fahre ich mit Begeisterung ein ZR-Team 7.0 in 18" und bin seither immer mehr auf einfachen Trails unterwegs. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich das Rad in ein Fully umbauen soll. 
Die Komponenten des Team sind super, würde diese nur in einen anderen Rahmen verbauen. Die Sitzposition darf auch ruhig etwas gestreckter ausfallen, auf dem Team sitze ich doch sehr aufrecht.


Welcher Rahmen wäre denn dafür geeignet?

Das Steuerrohr darf maximal 140mm lang sein (Momentan 130mm +10mm Spacer)
Innenlager sollten die Hollowtech II passen
Steuersatz 1 1/8 "
Die Reba hat 100mm, wenn ich diese in einen Rahmen für 120mm (Stage oder Skeen) einbaue, stimmen die Winkel nicht mehr, oder?

Passt die bestehende HT II Kurbel auch zu einem integrierten Innenlager?

Einzig der Rahmen des QLT war noch 100mm ausgelegt, aber den gibt es nur selten. Welche Dämpferabmessungen würde ich für den QLT-Rahmen brauchen?

Fragen über Fragen ...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß aus Augsburg,
Chris


----------



## Tigermoeter (12. Juni 2011)

Also,

ein Kumpel hatte mich mal ähnliches gefragt, dann habe ich mal drüber nachgedacht:

Erstmal brauchst du nen Rahmen. Entweder günstig auf Ebay oder eben teuer. Wenn du mehr als 100mm Federweg möchtest, brauchste auch vorne ne andere Gabel. Wenn Gabel und Rahmen neu sein soll, dann lohnt es imho fast eher, gleich ein neues AM zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris-2995 (12. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich brauche ich nicht mehr als 100mm Federweg, dafür bin nicht im extremen Gelände unterwegs. Die Gabel ist erst 10 Monate alt und ich bin voll zufrieden. 

Das einzige Problem das ich momentan sehe, dass es keine Rahmen gibt die von der Geometrie auf eine 100mm Gabel ausgelegt sind. Die meisten sind für 120mm . 
Die Front wäre damit 20mm tiefer und die Steuer- wie auch Sitzrohrwinkel demnach um ein paar Grad steiler. (nachgerechnet hab ich es noch nicht)

Wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat wie stark ausgeprägt sich dies bemerkbar macht bitte um ein Statement. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Siggi81 (14. Juni 2011)

Ist da nicht ne Reba dran? Die kann man leicht auf 120mm traveln. Hier im Forum gibts Anleitungen dazu.


----------



## Tigermoeter (15. Juni 2011)

Auf Ebay findest du Radon Rahmen, entweder QLT Race mit 100mm (da passt die Reba zu) oder eben Stage / Skeen mit 120mm, musst du die Reba traveln.

Ich weiß nicht, auf was man achten muss, wenn man sowas macht. Spontan würde ich sagen, du musst gucken wegen dem Tretlager, ob der Gabelschaft passt, ob die Hinterradnabe passt, evtl. neues Schaltauge, Sattelrohrdurchmesser sollte stimmen.

Finde das Thema auf jedenfall interessant


----------



## FlorianDue (22. Juni 2011)

ich hab auch lange drüber nachgedacht mein Cube Reaction auf ein Fully mit Radon Rahmen umzubauen. Es lohnt nicht, Verkauf dein altes, und kauf ein aktuelles Fully, Es wird nicht teurer, und du könntest direkt was gutes kaufen.


----------

